# Global Lake View Tower - JLT



## Insa (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I arrived in Dubai and it has been really hard to find a decent place for a decent price....
I visited a studio in Global Lake View Tower in cluster E in JLT and I would love to read any feedback on this tower because it is difficult to know if it is good or no. 

Many many thanks in advance!!!!

Insa


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I read this review online.

_"Global Lake view (the worst building in JLT imo , pool is tiny and broken , awful smells, bad finishing,dirty, tiger developer ... says it all) Dubai Gate 1 ( newly released building - small apartments max 1300sqft bad finishing etc) Lake city point - bad finising/building etc."_

Someone here went to view it and agreed.


----------



## Insa (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, scary!

Thanks for the answer, really helpful!!


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

A work colleague of mine was put in there by our employers; he says it's horrible. Steer clear.


----------



## mattlon (May 1, 2014)

Is it possible to get short term 6 month let's if someone is going home and still has time on their rent with landlord?
Any websites I could find such properties 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why not state what your budget is and what your requirements are and people can suggest options as your ideas of what is good and not are somewhat opaque ?

People who bail on properties can get some or all their money back so finding a paid up, but unoccupied apartment is not particularly likely. A colleague of mine is leaving a month before the end of his tenancy, but he wouldn't let the landlord have the keys back until the contractual date unless he got the money back for that last month.


----------



## mattlon (May 1, 2014)

Ok, so I am in situation where I can afford up to 110k at a push however not saving any money at that budget really. So my ideal situation would be live somewhere really nice first 6 months then evaluate whether to live nice or save..

Thanks
Matt


----------



## cdnxpat (Oct 10, 2009)

mattlon said:


> live somewhere really nice first 6 months then evaluate whether to live nice or save..
> 
> Thanks
> Matt


Well you will fall in the same boat has many who come to Dubai with dreams and leaves with less savings than some workers who makes very low wages who saves every month.
You will not want to leave the nice and won’t save anything.
Don’t forget DEWA, etc…..


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

its disgusting...stay away..


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

110k seems like a lot for a studio on JLT

I'm also looking around this area and the marina with a budget of 80k with chiller included. 

Have you viewed any other buildings?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

110K for a studio is a rip off!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 23, 2014)

I notice a lot of the apartments are yearly rent, are they open to negotiation on quarterly rent or are they strict? not sure if i could get 16k in one go!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

mattyh said:


> I notice a lot of the apartments are yearly rent, are they open to negotiation on quarterly rent or are they strict? not sure if i could get 16k in one go!


You might be able to negotiate four to six cheques but I've seen that a lot of the ads now state one or two. I've also seen that they demand higher rent if you pay in more than one cheque... It is ridiculous, yes I know..
Perhaps a westerner landlord would be more flexible as monthly rent is the norm in Europe?


----------



## mattyh (Apr 23, 2014)

That sucks, looks like im just going to have to rent a room somewhere for a while when i come over!


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Goldcrest views 2 is a nice tower


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I am on 12 cheques


----------

